# what reptiles can you have in a flexarium????



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

Hello,

What reptiles can you have in a flexarium??? (besides chameleon)

kind regards,

joe.g


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

please i really need help !!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush:


----------



## leefoot (Feb 23, 2010)

stick insects,,:2thumb:


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

reptiles!!!! but thanks


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Toy ones :whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

whats a flexarium??


----------



## Mountain (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends on what the temp & humidity requirements are.
Also depends on what temp & humidity you can offer an animal in a flexarium.

I do however recommend using vivs for snakes.


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

cuban knight anoles


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

cheerz guys how about a rough green snake?????


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I wouldn't use a flexi for a snake of any kind, they are just such good escape artists. And if you want to put heat sources in it you need to put holes in it... and holes = ways out!


----------

